# I love TANKS



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

OK so because I love the leman russ and all other forms of tanks in the imperium I am currently working on getting as many as i can. Hopefully like 10ish Lemans, somee basalisks, and maybe save up for a forgeworld baneblade. I just started this and currently have 1 primed Leman and one unassembled one on the way.

Tomarrow I'll post pics of the primed one but im just too tired tonight.


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

ok i look forward to seeing them...


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

YES! finally i got my camera batteries charged and took some pics of my company command tank with a bit of the camo done. 

the camo is going to be based off of this:
http://uk.games-workshop.com/download/popup.htm?/imperialguard/tank-camo/images/tank20.jpg


without further stalling here are the pics




























Criticism is great and i encourage it. Let me know what you think.


Almost ever part of this tank has been converted in some way. The turret, the hull, the sponsons, everything.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking good so far. Good base colour for the camo


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the color scheme :wink: it looks very familer. In fact I think its the same as mine except different colors. Great choice. Love the conversions as well. Nice way of incorporating a Storm Bolter.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

isn't the IG armored company being disbanded, great color i love lively camo


----------



## Taomax1 (Dec 20, 2007)

I said i was looking forward to it and now my eyes are glued to the screen very good colour scheme and nice converting!:biggrin:


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

No ones probably notice because of my S***y camera but the hole that is in the front to see out of is gone and been replaced by a dreadnought face thing.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

looking good!

ps I LOVE TANKS TOO!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

heh, you got me thinking tanks, so when you said "camera Batteries" I read it as "Chimera Batteries"


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Allright guys I got my Leman Russ that my dad bought from e-bay today in the mail and I've learned that its actually a Leman Russ: Exterminator. My question is whether the lascannons are something i should field or just stick with the regular cannon.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're actually twin-linked autocannons, not lascannons. Exterminators are mean-- I'd bring it along under the control of a tank ace or make it a command vehicle for the BS4. It can pump out an impressive number of shots if you give it hull heavy bolter, heavy bolter sponsons, and a stubber.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG i typed lascannons......... anyway thanks for the advice.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Qusetion. Why do you want a forgeworld baneblade? Completely nothing wrong with it, just asking. I mean, the differences are the demolisher cannon, and Forgeworld's baneblade is fewer pieces to put together, but the Games Workshop Baneblade is only $100.


----------



## Attila (Apr 11, 2008)

HAHAHA that same thing happened to me >.< lol


----------

